# useful idea



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Every year I make small gifts for the people I swim with. So far, I have made ear warmers (hats for the men), scrubbies, dishcloths, and travel sewing kits. I am looking for an idea that is fairly small and useful (I need to make about 50 or so) and would LOVE to start them while it is cold and I am fairly stuck inside.

Thank you SO much for considering this for me.
Edey


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Quite possibly the fastest, easiest mitts ever and I wear mine every day that it's not below freezing. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-sleeves


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

neckwarmers--button snug around the neck, not long like a cowl or scarf, small baskets, if given near Christmas,there are some neat ornaments


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mug cozies are nice and there are lots of patterns for them available on line.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I really like this idea - I think I will be looking around a bit for some patterns. Thank you

Edey


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I like knit washcloths with a bar of soap. Or a soap cozy. You can make them to hang in the shower and the soap fries between uses. My friends like these.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Quite possibly the fastest, easiest mitts ever and I wear mine every day that it's not below freezing.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-sleeves


They're mitered squares!!! Worked backwards, but that's no problem. I didn't _need_ another pattern, but I have a truckload of leftovers, and my hands are cold.

Thank you.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Lacy knitted bookmarks using crochet thread are lovely, Edey! Especially if you add a short twisted cord and a tassel.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Quite possibly the fastest, easiest mitts ever and I wear mine every day that it's not below freezing.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-sleeves


Thank you for this link/idea!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Cute; simple stitch pattern used in a very effective look


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Quite possibly the fastest, easiest mitts ever and I wear mine every day that it's not below freezing.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-sleeves


I made a bunch of these for Christmas. They were a big hit.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> They're mitered squares!!! Worked backwards, but that's no problem. I didn't _need_ another pattern, but I have a truckload of leftovers, and my hands are cold.
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome. Easy peasy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

thomsonact said:


> Thank you for this link/idea!


You're welcome.


----------



## Cajun Knitter (Aug 10, 2013)

Easy to make! http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/7-days-of-face-pads


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Right now I am sewing washcloth rollup toothbrush travel kits for my grandkids for their summer camps they go to. You can google them and find free patterns. So quick and easy and much better than the plastic toothbrush tubes.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Pin Cushions are quite handy ..There is a lovely turtle one.... but obviously not suitable for men


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

What about drink coasters or place mats.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Quite possibly the fastest, easiest mitts ever and I wear mine every day that it's not below freezing.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-sleeves


Great idea...I'm "in!"


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Cell phone holders with a pocket for charger.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

See my post on bookmarks...just an idea? HUGS...GG


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jonibee said:


> Cell phone holders with a pocket for charger.


The pattern I used for several when I first learned to knit, so you gotta know it's easy:

https://chocolateandvodka.com/2005/08/26/diy-ipod-socks/

You can tell it's not a recent pattern, because it's for iPods! Pretty sure most phones will fit, but it's easy to alter.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

30 Minute Soap Sacks by Crystal Zimmerman
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/30-minute-soap-sack


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Joanne's Fingerless Gloves
Super easy and super cozy. 
https://joannesweb.com/winter/fingerless-gloves/


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

That sound interesting.. I'll definitely need to look them up.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

How about wool dryer balls?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> The pattern I used for several *when I first learned to knit*, so you gotta know it's easy:
> 
> https://chocolateandvodka.com/2005/08/26/diy-ipod-socks/
> 
> You can tell it's not a recent pattern, because it's for iPods! Pretty sure most phones will fit, but it's easy to alter.


Umm ... Am I to understand that you've only been knitting for the last dozen years or so?? Hats off to you for your swift learning!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dryer balls???? What are you thinking about - I do not understand


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crafting101 said:


> Dryer balls???? What are you thinking about - I do not understand


.https://www.diynatural.com/how-to-make-wool-dryer-balls/


----------



## Rose Pitts (Dec 16, 2016)

How about a crocheted or knitted key chain that has a small pocket for a tube of chap stick? Just google it or use pinterest. I make them , but the ones I make are sewn . Very useful and well received.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is another good idea - I could also break out my embroidery machine possibly


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Am I to understand that you've only been knitting for the last dozen years or so?? Hats off to you for your swift learning!!! :sm24: :sm24:


Sort of, though I managed to figure out just enough for a Santa hat and baby mitts for Christmas in 1970, then never tried again till 2008.

There's soooo much I don't know.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

VERY cute - I'm 66 and still learning new things all the time.... to me, that is part of the fun and keeps me from getting bored.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

How did you know I really need a new pair of fingerless gloves for myself? These are just perfect! Thanks so much for the link and Happy Needling. jberg


----------

